# 

## sevtavr

,  
       ,  , 30  40 , , , , ,     ,  . 
  :         . 
 : 48 ,  , , ,  ,    ,   . 
:    . 
  .      ,  .   ,   ,    . 
   ? Ƴ-. 
 ?  , ,   . 
.     .  roman_newlife@ukr.net

----------

